# DEF Fluid Article



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

TD_Cruze said:


> There is a neat article that talks about DEF, and the aspects of the related systems in the February 2014 issue of Diesel Power. Page 172. It is great learning material for anyone new to the diesel world, as well as the die hard diesel owners. :biggrin:


Do they by any chance have the article online?


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

I have not been able to find the new article on their website, but I will keep looking for it. It may not be on the site yet :/


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm a truck driver, been driving tractor-trailers for three yrs now and I've recently heard that DEF run vehicles are showing no proof of improved emissions and very well may stop being used in future diesel manufacturing


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Turbo Ed said:


> I'm a truck driver, been driving tractor-trailers for three yrs now and I've recently heard that DEF run vehicles are showing no proof of improved emissions and very well may stop being used in future diesel manufacturing


Interesting. Any articles on this?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Turbo Ed said:


> I'm a truck driver, been driving tractor-trailers for three yrs now and I've recently heard that DEF run vehicles are showing no proof of improved emissions and very well may stop being used in future diesel manufacturing


I would tend to agree. The system is way too complex for the benefits it returns. heated lines, pumps, injectors, sensors, ecu monitoring, tamper controls, removal of spare tire. all to make Al Gore feel better when he flies over America in his corporate jet chucking out 90,000 tons of carbon.


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

I haven't actually seen anything in writing but between two companies I've worked for and other drivers I've come across , it's here-say but consistently rumored


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Turbo Ed said:


> I'm a truck driver, been driving tractor-trailers for three yrs now and I've recently heard that DEF run vehicles are showing no proof of improved emissions and very well may stop being used in future diesel manufacturing


I'm sorry but I really have trouble believing this. No offense to you at all, but this sounds like something just passed down the rumor mill. DEF systems serve a very specific purpose of reducing NOx emissions, something more unique to diesel engines. If it didn't work, then it wouldn't be on nearly every highway use diesel engine in the U.S. Even VW is going that route on their next diesel. It's not like the EPA told them to use a specific system and they just all threw it on and hoped for the best. The EPA says they must lower emissions of NOx to a certain level and doesn't care how it's done, just that it is done. It if didn't work, these engines wouldn't be certified.

That being said, if they can figure out a better (easier/cheaper) way to achieve the same result they may very well stop using DEF systems at some point, but I don't see that happening anytime soon as the EPA regs aren't getting any looser. Mazda claims they will be able to with their new diesel using a lower compression ratio, but last I checked, that engine is delayed and rumors are saying they haven't yet passed U.S. emissions testing.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ive been a trucker for 15yrs

def equipped truck has cleaner emissions than pre 04 trucks, all you have to do is look at the stacks.

they have been and continue to be wrought with repair issues.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, the NOx after the DEF injection is lower than the NOx before the injection. That's a fact of life. I just suspect that it's totally negligible and inconsequential to the world. One trip in Air Force One or one volcano erupting or one forest fire or maybe even a gassy bunch of cows in a pasture can wipe away all the NOx reductions achieved by DEF systems


----------

